
Giant Ribbon Discovered at the Edge of the Solar System - fogus
http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2009/15oct_ibex.htm?list1079677
======
pohl
So imagine we get to build a probe for the sole purpose of flinging it out
there between V1 and V2 at the highest velocity we can muster. What sort of
instruments should it have?

~~~
bombs
I'm not an astrophysicist, but I imagine a mass spectrometer to measure its
make up and magnetometer to measure the magnetic field would be at the top of
the list.

------
teilo
Key Star Trek Generations analogies.

But of course ... I've never seen that movie, and if I did I didn't like it.

